# tension on a sock loom



## trakim (Dec 19, 2011)

I am in the process of doing a sock on the all in one loom. I did the first 2 inches with alternating 2 straight stitches and 2 purl stitches. Then I went to straight stitches all the way around. I see the tension gets real tight. My question is there a way to keep the tension loose. 

I took a grey peg from the Martha Stewart set and insert it into the last loop, then loop the next peg, then take the grey peg out and insert it in the current loop. I do it every other row and it seems to work.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Seems a lot of work,


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

trakim said:


> I am in the process of doing a sock on the all in one loom. I did the first 2 inches with alternating 2 straight stitches and 2 purl stitches. Then I went to straight stitches all the way around. I see the tension gets real tight. My question is there a way to keep the tension loose.
> 
> I took a grey peg from the Martha Stewart set and insert it into the last loop, then loop the next peg, then take the grey peg out and insert it in the current loop. I do it every other row and it seems to work.


Check the new loop on the worked peg, if it seems tight put your hook under the loop and pull more (just a little bit) working yarn into the loop. I put my finger on the last wrapped loop before I start the next peg, so the new wrap does not take slack from the previous wrap. If you think that the new wrap will be pulled off the peg by the knit over put a free finger on the new loop till the danger of pulling off the new wrap is past. I find tight stitches make a stiffer and a harder feeling product. So I push softness by pushing slack into my wrappings. Moon Loomer


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

trakim said:


> I am in the process of doing a sock on the all in one loom. I did the first 2 inches with alternating 2 straight stitches and 2 purl stitches. Then I went to straight stitches all the way around. I see the tension gets real tight. My question is there a way to keep the tension loose.
> 
> I took a grey peg from the Martha Stewart set and insert it into the last loop, then loop the next peg, then take the grey peg out and insert it in the current loop. I do it every other row and it seems to work.


One of the main ways of keeping looser tension on the knitting looms is not to use your hand to wind the yarn on the loom. Use a piece of a soda straw, a pen barrel or other creative solution to allow the yarn to flow onto the pegs without to much tension on the yarn. This also makes it easier and faster to wind the loom. We usually have too much trouble doing it by hand as our hands vary in how they hold the yarn from almost minute by minute.


----------



## nanations (Jun 15, 2012)

I just received my sock loom the other day and was having the same problem, but mainly with the stitches on the adjustable side. I am getting around this by wrapping and knitting one peg at a time. The soda straw helps too. I also switched to a hook with a smaller handle and hook so I could negotiate the inside loom stitches easier. Practice is the key and when it gets too frustrating, go do something else for a while and come back to it.

Hope this helps,

Lesley )


----------



## trakim (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks to those who have entered replies to this post. I will try some of the suggestions stated.


----------

